# A Few Pictures of the Fish in the 1500 Gallon



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Barred Midas on the left. Synspilum on the right. Female Festae diving for cover in the middle.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /025-1.jpg

Semincita pike cichlid.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /026-2.jpg

Going clock wise starting on the bottom left: Sailfin pleco, Black Belt, Intermedius, Belly crawler pike, Synodontis Euptrus, and another giant pleco
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /027-1.jpg

Black Belt
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /028-3.jpg

Bifasciatum, Tilapia Mamfe, Synspilum
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... on/029.jpg

Cleaning a spawn site :roll: These two do this on a regular basis...
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /030-2.jpg

Action shot, check out the synspilum
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /031-2.jpg

Black Belt
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /032-3.jpg

Bifas
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /033-1.jpg

10" Intermedius
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... on/034.jpg

Synodontis Ocellifer
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /035-1.jpg

Male Festae
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... on/036.jpg

10" Intermedius
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... on/037.jpg

Labiatum
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /038-1.jpg

Bert (giant goramy)
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /040-1.jpg

Hogaboorum
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... on/042.jpg

Cichlasoma Maximus (mini me)
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... /044-1.jpg


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the Cichlasoma Maximus might need a separate tank, he looks like he will get really big! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nah, he's a community fish, very low aggression


----------



## MCHR (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet tank! :drooling:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!!! :drooling:

I gotta say TFG that I love, love, LOVE your fish and tank!! I think if I had that in my house I would never leave just sit there allllll day watching those fish.... opcorn:

But I have to say that I love the last pic the best!! That one's a keeper for sure!! :wink:


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool pictures.

My girlfriend isn't as into fish as much as I am. I told her a little bit about monster fish rescue and showed her some of these pictures. She thinks what you do is awesome, as do I. Could you possibly post some full tank shots, so I can show her those?

Thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure, I'll do one better for you:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterFish ... jKOvdnT7pg


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

My that Gourami is beast!! 

LOve the way the smaller fish at beggining of the video are all set right back and out his way :lol:

Cute kids too :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There seems to be atleast five kids here at any moment in time.... :lol:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

lol there is all ways kids at your house it seems and great fish bro


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome tank. Burt is very cute in the ugly sort of way.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That gourami is quite the monster. Is he the largest fish in your tank? If not, what is?

Oh and your violating the 5 pic per post limit btw 8)


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great tank, whats it take to heat that monster?


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the video, we both enjoyed it. Bert is HUGE! I liked the coloring Nemo comment. 
I would love to have a tank like that someday. Only problem would be builing it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments gals & fellas 



Strohs58 said:


> Great tank, whats it take to heat that monster?


This should answer your question:








MidNightCowBoy said:


> That gourami is quite the monster. Is he the largest fish in your tank? If not, what is?
> 
> Oh and your violating the 5 pic per post limit btw 8)


Bert is second, there a pacu that's bigger by an inch...

On the contrary, when you post links you can post as many as you want 

There's a ton more videos on you tube on my channel


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, 

Quite the set up, ingenious way to heat all that water. :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Enjoyed the video, Jonathan.

So you use three 3 pound bags of carbon as your prefilters?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

NorthShore said:


> Enjoyed the video, Jonathan.
> 
> So you use three 3 pound bags of carbon as your prefilters?


No, they're right after the pre filters. Water goes through 2" large cel foam (which needs rinsed every three weeks) then through the bags... Actually, the bags are out now.... I had them in as a water polish because the OCA board was coming over for a board meeting and I wanted the water crystal clear because the logs that are in there were leeching a bit


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow your tank is awe inspiring,love the videos and pics opcorn: Sorry didnt see if the tank was glass or acrylic?Really like your synspilum always wanted them but have never had the tank room and they are hard to find here(possibly because of flowerhorn trade  )Looks like you could use a little more elbow room in that filter room tho  really really amazing fish and tank I would be in paradise


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Everything is looking great, especially Bert. We miss his ugly mug around here. Any idea when he will be moving on to the aquarium?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Great looking collection!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words fellas 

I'm after more of your synspilum mojo :lol:

Lowcel, unfortunately I haven;t heard from the Zoo :? I have no idea if they seven still want all the Asian fish here :?


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

I just watched a ton of your movies on youtube. I am even more impressed than I was before and thats hard!!! Seriously that is an amazing setup I would love something like that with a couple giant Largemouth Bass.

Burt is the man! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Funny you say that, I've been eye balling the small 3" largemouth bass in one of the ponds where we've been working... I had one a long time ago but it pulled a nemo and jumped into the filter :?


----------

